# Post your poodle blizzard pics!



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Does Lily enjoy snow generally? She looks beautiful as always - I love winter for one reason only - it is the one time of the year that our beautiful black poodles really show up in photos! 
Hope the birds AND the dogs weather the storm well!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Both Lily and Peeves love the snow! Peeves has generally decided he doesn't care much for running in the yard with Lily, except for when it is snowing. It brings out the puppy in both of them. As to the chickens, see this thread. http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/137906-not-happy-weather-chickens.html


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Aww, I was excited to show Timi her first snow, but I am afraid this one might be too much for her.
Well actually she did get to experience snow in August at Petco's Summer snow day


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Little Ruby loves the snow! She loves to romp and run in it. Unfortunately with this blizzard she won't be doing much of that! 18-24 inches expected in my area between tonight and tomorrow! Time to be that crazy neighbor who is spotted shoveling their grass... Don't want to go losing poodle girl in the snow 

Time to snuggle up with my girl and relax- no classes today and tomorrow as well!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

nifty said:


> Does Lily enjoy snow generally? She looks beautiful as always - I love winter for one reason only - it is the one time of the year that our beautiful black poodles really show up in photos!
> Hope the birds AND the dogs weather the storm well!


I just noticed that! I brought her out for a quickie without a camera of course and was impressed by how stunning she looked and cursed fate that I had NO camera of any kind... Now what? I have to go back out there?

UGH!

pr


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

Fletcher pup LOVES the snow! I think he's sad that we only got 4 or 5 inches.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Snowflakes on my lens


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

Zora in the snowfall we had a few weeks back


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Zoe was doing the zoomies would not stay still for a pic. I will try later. If she could still stand LOL


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I want snow! I want snow! I WANT SNOW!! 

We only get snow once or twice a year, sometimes, none. But, I want my once or twice!! (yes, I know, if I had it all of the time, I wouldn't want it. But, it goes away here after a day...so.... I WANT SNOW!!!)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are more than welcome to some of mine hopetocurl!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

I love all these snow pictures. All the poodles look so happy playing in the snow. Hope everyone stays warm.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 14, 2013)

Some from just this afternoon...around maybe 3:30pm? Just lightly snowing at the time. The one of the snow up the Wes' chest is mostly from the other day, and the one of Wes on the stairs is a good show of how much it's snowed overall during today only(hadn't cleared them yet!)...guess the bigger stuff is supposed to come tonight!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

hopetocurl said:


> I want snow! I want snow! I WANT SNOW!!
> 
> We only get snow once or twice a year, sometimes, none. But, I want my once or twice!! (yes, I know, if I had it all of the time, I wouldn't want it. But, it goes away here after a day...so.... I WANT SNOW!!!)


We have plenty to spare so Ill send you some.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Lily - This one's for you!*

Hi Lily and Catherine: Mom is posting our first Storm Juno/Blizzard Colbie photo for you. Eleanor didn't want to leave the front step, no matter how much I jumped on her!!! Hee hee! Love, Henry aka SNOW KING ;-)


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*Beatrice wants out*

Poor puppy maybe later I'll see how cold it is. Until then

Beatrice can just watch


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I don't miss the snow, but I love seeing Poodles in snow suits or their birthday suits romping about in it!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Still snowing here. Eastern Long Island will be the last part of NYS to see it end. Thankfully for most of New York (and New Jersey) it wasn't as bad as anticipated. As both of the governors said this morning, it is better to have been overly cautious than to lose lives. Gov. Cuomo referenced the 7 foot surprise storm in Buffalo at the beginning of January as influential in the decision making. 

It sounds like things are really awful in Rhode Island and eastern Massachusetts. I hope anyone on here who is up there is safe.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Lots of beautiful dogs enjoying the snow. Haven't gotten any of this snow since it really didn't do much here. YAY

Here was Beau's last snow. As deep as it was he still wanted to play soccer









This was Penny's first snow.










Her second










And a couple of the first snows of this year.



















They love this stuff. Personally, I can do without it.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Here are some pics from when we went out late this morning with the dogs. It was still snowing at the time (around 11:00).


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I remember LOVING snow days. Looks like fun!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

no poodle and no blizzard here, but my sig photo is of my lowchen flying through the air with joy after one of those snowstorms that shut down washington, d.c., many years ago. our condo parking lot was totally snowed in and my neighbor and i took the opportunity to let our dogs run around off leash. freedom and snow, what a combination!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Took some video of Penny loving the snow. She chose the volley ball since the tennis ball kept getting lost.

Penny in the snow 1 27 15 - YouTube


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is amazing how being in the cold doesn't phase them a bit if there is a ball involved. We threw the giant jolly ball that mostly really belongs to Peeves when we were out this morning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKdp6oYQu6Q

Peeves was wearing a GoPro, but I didn't have it set right for the lighting conditions. Since it is going to stay cold I will have more opportunities for the dog's eye view video experience later in the week.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Love the video.

Rick


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Normally Lily doesn't play with that ball since it is so big, but any old ball in a storm will do, won't it? That two dogs attached to one toy thing is, however something that we see very frequently.

My Peeves is a handsome fellow isn't he?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

He is indeed a beauty. I love the dark coat and black face.

Rick


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

Poodlerunner - those pics are breath-taking. Just beautiful!!!


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

No snow for us...ever...but we did get lots of rain over the weekend.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oreo's Mommy they get a little snow on the top of Mauna Loa, sometimes enough to ski a bit, right? I know it is a different island, but at least it is a bit of snow for your lovely state.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Oreo's Mommy they get a little snow on the top of Mauna Loa, sometimes enough to ski a bit, right? I know it is a different island, but at least it is a bit of snow for your lovely state.



Yes...on the Big Island they can get quite a bit of snow at times. Here though, it gets down below 72 degrees and we all freeze! I just asked my husband the other night if he thought OREO was warm enough...it was in the upper 60's. I covered his crate "just in case he was chilly"


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Oreo is adorable*

Oreo- 
Good morning from New England!
Thank you for sharing some Hawaiian sunshine! 
We love seeing you in your chair on the beach!
Our Mom made us a SNOWPOODLE.
Did your mom ever make you a SANDPOODLE?
Back to our snow mounds! Brrr...:2in1:
Aloha!
Henry and Eleanor


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

When Mom takes me to the beach, I roll in the sand and become a sandpoodle. I don't get to the beach very often since I am not a fan of bath time...unless I'm at the groomer. Mom just doesn't do it right. I do enjoy becoming a dirt/mud-poodle each weekend at the motocross park.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

EllieHenryNana said:


> Oreo-
> *Good morning from New England!*
> Thank you for sharing some Hawaiian sunshine!
> We love seeing you in your chair on the beach!
> ...


How are you faring up your way? I hope not too badly, but the Cape and Rhode Island up through Boston certainly bore the brunt of it.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Oreo wants to play in the snow. He is bored of the sun and sand.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Stop! Stop! You're killing me! :laughing:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to say Lily and Peeves like cold weather more than hot weather, so maybe Oreo is right as far as dogs are concerned.


----------



## Michaddison (Jan 17, 2014)

We live in Florida, so we don't have snow... But last winter when my mini was a puppy, she had a great visit with my family up north.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Okay here*

Lily and Peeves:

Thank you for checking up on us that is so kind of you. <3
We are lucky that we ONLY (hahaha!) got 16 inches compared to the poor folks on the coast of RI and MASS. 
We saw how hard they were hit on the news tonight. 
Our heart goes out to them!

Also no power outs in our area so we can play and come in to a warm home.

Love this blizzard post! Right up our alley.
Cheers!
Henry and Eleanor
PS
We are actually fast asleep because Mom had another snow day from school.
zzzzzzzz....


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

We love the snow in upstate NY!


----------



## Aftershock (Mar 18, 2013)

*Need more snow*

Out in the back 40.


----------



## Guccigrl (Apr 11, 2013)

Bentley enjoying the Ohio snow.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everybody's pictures are so much fun and I am glad we all seem to have come through the storm without too much trouble.

Aftershock I love the pic of your gray scale rainbow of spoos in the snow.


----------



## Aftershock (Mar 18, 2013)

Guccigrl,

I wish I could keep my white boy that white!!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Went for a 5km run in a wee blizzard with Chanter.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Love this thread and all the great pictures. I didn't see it when I posted pics the other day, but it was a very welcome bright spot on my three hour weekly commute to the city today! Some people mentioned how their little guys will disappear in the deep snow- so I wanted to share a pic from last year of the paths we make with the snowblower when it's deep. I think they look very funny in them-reminds me of rats running mazes!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Even Lily and Peeves are mostly stuck with rat maze paths right now and they are a lot taller than your crew carolinek. So once the weather improves we will have to try to have that Friday get together in NYC that we never got around to in the fall.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Okay I will admit to a little sneaky jealousy here... 

We've had about 6 flakes... :argh: The surrounding sea keeps us just warm enough to keep the snow off generally - just a dusting on the high hills - but the landmasses to either side of us (Ireland and the UK) have all been hit.

Maybe it's all the hot air that gets spouted here...??!! :biggrin:

Not that I'd want to go through what some of you have had over the pond, but a wee bit of the white stuff would make a change! Better than the 70+mph gales we've got... Had to be careful we didn't get Poodle Kites!!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

*Blizzard?*

Who said blizzard this is called winter. I was used to this and more from up in Canada!! Ha. Of course, I did not have to wear stupid red balloons on my feet up there...... I really do like walking down the middle of the street though...


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

We are getting a real accumulation this weekend! Just took Mads for her last walk of the day


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

We are in the snow-less boat here too in NorCal. Poor Axel puppy! The only snow he has seen in his life was the melted hard snow up in the Sierra when we went last December. It was so warm that day- I think 55 or 60.

This is such a great thread! I really am enjoying all the snow-covered poodles romping about!


----------



## deemarie03 (Jul 7, 2014)

We're digging out of the snow we got a few days ago - about 18" worth and more to come soon, so says the weather forecaster! Here's Jaxon and Garrett playing in it.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I do not have any blizzard pictures but just wanted to wish everyone in the path of the upcoming blizzard a safe and warm weekend.

Plus please post pictures and updates!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Snow just started here about 3 hours ago and there's already about a half inch on the ground


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

Our big snowstorm (midwest) happened a few weeks ago.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Well, we don't get much snow here usually, but Pericles loves every bit of it. Actually it's mostly crunchy ice pellets, but he'll take it


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Made a gif out of a bunch of pics.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

PoodleRick I love the gif!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, do stay safe everyone! I just double checked our forecast and they have moved the start time for us from around 3 AM to around midnight. I think they are predicting around a foot for us, we'll see soon enough.

This will be Javelin's first real experience with the white stuff. We had a bit last week, but it didn't really cover the grass and didn't seem to make much of an impression. This will be different!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

a black poodle against a field of snow is really when you see their magnificence.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris, during previous snowfall, also with giant poofy hair.....she LOVES snow!

Stay safe, everyone!

Viking Queen


----------



## TStrainer (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's Coraline, her first snow!! She's not really sure what to do yet but when my roommates Keeshonds go out to play I'm gonna have my camera ready! Hopefully she gives in to a game of chase with them!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

TStrainer said:


> Here's Coraline, her first snow!! She's not really sure what to do yet but when my roommates Keeshonds go out to play I'm gonna have my camera ready! Hopefully she gives in to a game of chase with them!



Aww Coraline, Javelin thinks the snow is fun, but I think that is his view because he has Lily and Peeves to run around with. When your roomies go out I bet you'll decide you like it!

Pictures from our house will come later. It was too dark to get anything good when I sent them out earlier.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

*The verdict is in...*

Javelin thinks snow is pretty darn cool!

Here are some samples of the evidence.









































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db5em5djabE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db5em5djabE


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Great pics Catherine! Glad the little man likes the snow. 
I'm far enough north to have escaped the storm. Please stay safe and warm all of you who are in the path of this blizzard. At least it fell on the weekend.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We are lucky that it is the weekend for sure!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Catherine, is that big ball heavy? Dakota likes big heavy toys but I think that one would be too big for him, not that he wouldn't try to pick it up.

Great pictures!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Penny that is a Jolly Ball. They come in different sizes (https://www.chewy.com/dog/jolly-pets-tug-n-toss-red-45-inch/dp/38758?utm_source=google-product&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=hg&utm_content=Jolly%20Pets&utm_term=&gclid=Cj0KEQiA5oy1BRDQh6Wd572hsfkBEiQAfdTPCk990JfQTsPjex5FLBbP43DK5vYwZ5sfzbf1YYPCwR4aAr4L8P8HAQ) and that one (10" size) really belongs to Peeves and is heavy. Dakota would probably be fine with the smallest one which is 4.5". Lily is so devoted to playing with balls though that she really wanted to get it back up the steps so BF would throw it again. I took it and tossed it up, but we went back inside right after those pictures.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Here are the pups Beatrice and Pia, Beatrice loves the snow loves to bounce through Pia not so much,









So much for the baths they got yesterday, at least they had fun.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Javelin thinks snow is pretty darn cool!
> 
> Here are some samples of the evidence.


I like the beginning of the video with the flying dogs going by. Every one with their unique style!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

There was a lure and set up for that Axeldog. BF was on the deck with the dogs and threw that big blue jolly ball out past the pool and they all went flying by!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Haven't figured out the video setting on my camera yet so the quality isn't great but here it is anyway.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

PoodleRick said:


> Haven't figured out the video setting on my camera yet so the quality isn't great but here it is anyway.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Penny is the picture of poodle joy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is a beautiful sunny day here, great for digging out!

Javelin continues to find the snow quite exciting this morning.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEOpvpTbPTY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NC1RabeIKB0

In the second one you can see one slightly open end of my buried agility tunnel and when you hear me tell Jav to be careful it is because I know there is a wheelbarrow and a bunch of jump stanchions under that mountain of snow.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Well haha... I kept skipping by this thread. Thinkin' who takes pix of their dogs in blizzards? Us retired Canadians prefer to stay inside in a blizzard. lol

Anyway, great pix! Tho it took me a while to figure out just what 'storm' y'all were talking about. Glad to finally get to 2016. 

And glad too that y'all made it thru the bomb that just got dropped on millions of people. CNN covered it well, like a series of 'battles' in a 'war'. I followed a lot of the coverage, but the best part was watching NYC gradually morph into an apocalyptic fairy tale. Streets emptying, then filling up with pedestrians, kids sledding, deer running on the streets... like squeezing thru the wardrobe and winding up in Narnia. 

Well done, 'Murkins! 

PS - Dad for years was in charge of the largest snow-clearing budget in the world, Toronto. I spent many Winters dispatching plows and salters in North York. Your officials down there handled this storm perfectly. Get the traffic off the road! lol


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Here are a couple from very early in the storm. Not quite a foot deep at this point.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz and Blue love, love, love the snow, but even they were running down by the time I took this video Friday afternoon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02SwHiSACRc


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Judy I wish my gang would get tired enough to sleep the afternoon away, but Lily wants to play retrieving games and Javelin keep pestering Peeves. Poor Peeves is the only sensible one here. He wants a nap.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I love it when they come with sound... pretending they're ferocious... like they're natural born killers. Rrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

In the aftermath of the storm. Playing with my easily found mitten.


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Blizzard of 2016: Where did Henry go?*

Go New England Poodles! 
Mush Eleanor!
Mush Henry!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

What can I say, Penny just being Penny


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily and Javelin would have been right up there with Penny. Javelin seems to have forgotten that there is a step off the edge of the deck. He gets to the edge and since the snow drifted up there he steps off thinking is is solid ground and then ends up sinking. He has worn a "snow suit" like Penny's for most of the weekend.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> Lily and Javelin would have been right up there with Penny. Javelin seems to have forgotten that there is a step off the edge of the deck. He gets to the edge and since the snow drifted up there he steps off thinking is is solid ground and then ends up sinking. He has worn a "snow suit" like Penny's for most of the weekend.


That's funny. 

I just can't get over Penny's attitude. For her, everyday is the best day ever. Every new thing is just the most awesome thing ever. Everybody is a new best friend. And there's no time like the present to play. I think I'm actually learning from her. 

Rick


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Ya... me too. Dogs make me smile. 

Tonka's as excited to hop the bank into deep snow. He's not out there as long as he used to be tho. Back onto the pathway sooner for the old guy. Smart dog!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

PoodleRick said:


> That's funny.
> 
> I just can't get over Penny's attitude. For her, everyday is the best day ever. Every new thing is just the most awesome thing ever. Everybody is a new best friend. And there's no time like the present to play. I think I'm actually learning from her.
> 
> Rick


Those are all very good lessons to live by!!


----------

